

Ask HN: Which web apps help you manage your startup? - iaskwhy

I'm starting out with something I came up with but I never really needed to use many web apps to manage a project. My experience led me to the Google apps (Gmail, Analytics, Adsense), Basecamp, GitHub and Tick.<p>I'm pretty sure there's a lot more I'm missing so what apps do you use to manage your company?
======
pedoh
It's never too early to think about monitoring and metrics. In my opinion you
should collect metrics on everything you can think of:

1) How long does it take for my page to load? 2) How long is this database
query taking? 3) How long does this API call take? 4) How much storage am I
using?

et cetera. Your metrics should give you keen insight into common system
metrics as well as application level metrics. Your metrics should show you
your trends and tell you when you need to add capacity and / or improve
performance.

Cloudkick (<http://cloudkick.com>) is doing (among other things) a lot to make
not only metrics collection but monitoring simple. I'd check them out.

------
justlearning
you may be disappointed if you don't enough responses. Here is why:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=656147>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=545229>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1184105>

This comes up every now and then. IMHO, there's a treasure chest waiting for
you in the archive. All you need is the search (searchyc or google site:hn)

~~~
iaskwhy
Thanks, this is pretty much what I wanted!

And sorry for not searching more deeply.

